# Karpfenpastete



## Mike (11. Juni 2002)

Hallo Freunde, :q 

heut hab ich ein Rezept für eine Karpfenpastete
für Euch!!! :z 

500 g entgrätetes, gekochtes oder gebratenes Karpfenfleich

1/2 Becher Mayonnaise

1/2 Becher saure Sahne

2 Eßl. Kräuter (Petersilie,Schnittlauch,Dill etc.)

Räuchersalz oder normales Salz

Pfeffer, Paprika, Knoblauch

1 Priese Zucker

1 Kleine Zwiebel (gewürfelt)

Echt lecker!!! Mal was anderes
Entweder auf&acute;s Brot oder zu Salzkartoffeln oder wie Ihr wollt.#h 

Euer Mike


----------



## Andreas Michael (11. Juni 2002)

Hört sich ja läckääääää an!!!!!!

Aber was ist Räuchersalz??????????


mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Mike (11. Juni 2002)

Wo nun der Unterschied genau ist kann ich Dir auch net sagen.
Gibt es aber zu kaufen.
Das Rezept hab ich gestern von einem Angelkameraden bekommen.
Muß echt absolut obergeil sein!#r 

Gruß Mike :q


----------



## ollidi (11. Juni 2002)

Hört sich echt lecker an. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2002)

Muß ich als Koch doch wieder meckern: Soll wohl ne Paste sein und keine Pastete. :q  :q 

Pasteten bestehen aus zerkleinertem (Fisch)Fleisch/Farce, die ein einer Teighülle gebacken werden.

Wenn man dem Rezept noch ca. 300 Gramm geschlagene Sahne und 10 - 12 Gelatineblätter zugibt, erhält man eine schöne Mousse zum ausstechen als Vorspeise, mit noch mal 5 - 7 Blättern Gelatine mehr eine schnittfeste Terinne.


----------



## Pottwal (12. Juni 2002)

Die Past schmeckt auch mir rohem Karpfenfleisch, der 24 Stunden vorher in Zitronensaft gebeizt wurde.

Sushi lässt grüssen.


----------

